# Glad this got caught on camera



## Reliev (Jun 3, 2017)

https://www.reddit.com/r/teslamotors/comments/9k1w3v/_/

not me but always thought this could happen


----------



## FF35 (Jul 13, 2018)

...and is confused!

I apologize if this is posted elsewhere in the forum. Searched but couldn't find it. I thought the video was pretty funny.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

With all the negative things about police officers out there, it is refreshing to see the calm approach, and apology. I suspect many police officers are like that, at least from my experience, and its nice to see it posted.


----------



## CARoss (Sep 28, 2018)

How was that recorded? By an after market system? 

Isn't it exactly where the internal camera is located?


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

CARoss said:


> How was that recorded? By an after market system?
> 
> Isn't it exactly where the internal camera is located?


Looks like a Blackvue camera per the status bar at bottom of image.


----------



## EvanVanVan (Sep 26, 2017)

CARoss said:


> How was that recorded? By an after market system?
> 
> Isn't it exactly where the internal camera is located?


Yeah, was just coming here to question the camera being enabled. The owner's manual specifically says it's currently disabled and for future use...


----------

